
How I Learned to Rely on My Own Memory - jpadilla_
http://lifehacker.com/5971452/how-i-learned-to-rely-on-my-own-memory-and-stop-depending-on-technology
======
mlnowak
This article is really helpful. One of the statements at the end talks about
starting to work on a problem or idea immediately if it is possible(vs jotting
it down). What is bizarre is that sometimes NOT staying focused on a specific
task list yields extraordinary results.

